# Need pictures for 4-H presentation



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm doing a 4-H presentation on how to evaluate meat goats. I need a few more pictures for visualization as I explain different things. 

I need the following....

1. Goats on a rack
2. Side and rear view on goat to point out body parts

Full credit will be given to farm/photographer if photos are used.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Goats on a rack as in a grooming stand or hanging on the rail at butcher?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The rack that holds for live goats like they would be for a sale or something

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

That was my other guess. LOL. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol. I searched goats on rack and I got a bunch of rib chop pictures.. The only ones I can find on a display rack are lambs. I think the judges might know the difference between goats and lambs. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL! Guess I want totally weird with my train of thought. Here are a few pics you might be able to use. Not my goats, so no credit needed. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Would some of my unclipped doe work?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! 

And not for this presentation, it's just wethers. Although I am going to make a doe one later on so I may be PMing you 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Why do the goats stand on those stands like that? Isn't that a little uncomfortable?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

For people to view and handle them prior to a sale. They're probably more comfortable than a regular fitting stand, because they're on the ground with their buddies. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They don't stay like that too long. Just the designated prior inspection time before they go through the sale. When we judge wethers in a judging competition we have four of them in a class on those things. Only difference is ours don't have they're front feet raised at all

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dani this is a pic I took at a judging contest if you still need them 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope these help. I could do this all day lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks yall! I ended up getting silver for my presentation at district and now I get to compete at state in june

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it. I'm going to change up some for state and do does instead. The judges said I needed something a little more technical and challenging. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

